# Zarek - 4 months 2 weeks



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I have no experience stacking and Zarek has never been stacked before so this is what I have. Hopefully people can give me some constructive feedback. I have included 2 head shots since the stack photos don't show much of his head. Thanks for your comments!

*Zarek Aritar Bastet* - 4 months 2 weeks age


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I sound like a broken record but omg your dog is adorable!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

A great looking pup!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Handsome boy that Zarek is!!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhh that little face! ;; Your stack attempts look better than the ones I tried when Leia was like three and a halfish lol.

I love his name too.  One of my favorite book characters shares that name.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your kind words about my cutey Zarek 
I think he is adorable too!! In a man-handsome kind of way.

Hoping some confirmation savvy members can comment on what they see! Thanks


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Still hoping a confirmation savvy member can give me some input. From my very limited knowledge it looks to me like his croup might be short and does that affect the tail set? To me he looks like he has good angulation in front and back. I love his tight feet and bone structure. I love his head. Well I love him  but really would like someone who can evaluate his structure for me. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Isn't it a bit difficult to evaluate structure on a young pup that is going thru growth spurts? 
He is a handsome puppy from a great breeder!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Isn't it a bit difficult to evaluate structure on a young pup that is going thru growth spurts?
> He is a handsome puppy from a great breeder!


Yeah, however I thought I've seen age appropriate evaluations.

Thanks! I think he's a handsome dude too and do like Zbynek very much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

